# Cincinnati 12-1/2 Lathe - $2100 (san jose, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Nov 27, 2018)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/tls/d/cincinnatilathe/6759149106.html


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 28, 2018)

Good deal if the Hydrashift is working properly.


----------

